# Unknown family history



## Acool (22 Feb 2018)

Hey everyone! I've tried searching around for answers, but I don't think this is a very common issue. 

I have my medical appointment next week and my most dreaded issue came up: family history. My family situation is this: my parents are gay, both women, one of them is my biological mother. Their doctor used one of his students as an anonymous donor for artificial insemination (I know... sketchy. They were desperate. It was the 80s. What can I say?) 

As a result, I have absolutely no information on the father's side. I also have not been in contact with my biological mother for the past 14 years. Even though she didn't have any health issues up until then (that I know of), I would have no idea of her health status from that point on. Contacting her is not an option for me. I also know nothing about any of my grandparents (maybe a tiny bit about my maternal grandmother.)

So, a few concerns: 
- Will they allow me to explain all this before filling out the medical form? 
- Will they make me track down my birth mother for answers? 
- Will they try to make me track down information on my biological father? (which isn't even possible)
- Or will they just let this pass as I myself have no health concerns?

I already know that some of these might not be possible to answer since it's really case by case, but I'm hoping someone out there has had a similar experience and can help prepare me on what to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## garb811 (22 Feb 2018)

You aren't unique in not having a complete history of your biological parents, most who have been adopted have even less info than you do and they make it through the medical process all the time.

Don't over think things, go with what you have.  In the event they do have questions, deal with it at that time.


----------



## Acool (22 Feb 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> You aren't unique in not having a complete history of your biological parents, most who have been adopted have even less info than you do and they make it through the medical process all the time.
> 
> Don't over think things, go with what you have.  In the event they do have questions, deal with it at that time.



Thanks! I tried searching about family medical history and adoption and was surprised when I couldn't find anything. 

and I know... I am definitely overthinking and worrying about this like crazy. I just can't wait for this medical to be over with haha


----------



## mariomike (22 Feb 2018)

Acool said:
			
		

> I tried searching about family medical history and adoption and was surprised when I couldn't find anything.



These discussions may - or may not - be of interest to you.

WARNING  some are not recent!  



			
				Kruggle said:
			
		

> My parents died when I was still quite young and I don't know the details of their death. My relatives know who and where I am, but I have no information about them. Is this a concern when I fill out my family medical history?





			
				xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> i did an ROTP medical today; yes, we ask about your closest kin: parents, grandparents, siblings: how their health is and if deceased, how old and of what. But from just my own experience from doing medicals at CFRC since 02, I have yet to see anyone seroiusly questioned about possible inherited medical concerns. What happens if you were adopted? would you be turned down because of an unknown past medical history?



Family Medical History  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/21871.0
OP: "I am wondering whether my family's medical y will prevent my acceptance."

etc...

Disclaimer:

As always, Recruiting ( Medical ) is your most trusted source of official up to date  information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## Pusser (22 Feb 2018)

You obviously cannot provide information that you don't have and/or can't get.  Even people who can contact and talk to their family may not be able to get this information (my grandparents simply refused to talk about it).  Don't worry about it.  It's not an uncommon problem and should not be a major issue.  You would not be denied enrollment just because of an affliction that one of your ancestors may have had.

Past medical histories are used mostly for determining what steps you may be able to take to prevent a similar fate.  Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Acool (23 Feb 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> These discussions may - or may not - be of interest to you.



I guess I was only looking at more recent posts. These are helpful, thanks!



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Don't sweat the small stuff.


Haha yeah I know. I just hate going into something important so unprepared. But I have no choice. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mariomike (23 Feb 2018)

Acool said:
			
		

> These are helpful, thanks!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

